# medical Insurance!!



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

we had to take our little girl to the doctors this morning, as she was complaning of earache! We took her to a lovely local doctor in Peyia. She has an ear infection in both ears. after beening diagnosed, we were given the bill. i produced Phoebes EH11 card. we was told this was no good and can only be used in the hospital. The doctors bill and medication came to 45 euros. can anyone please let us know of any good medical insurance companies they use for the family?

Many thanks 
Sue


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> we had to take our little girl to the doctors this morning, as she was complaning of earache! We took her to a lovely local doctor in Peyia. She has an ear infection in both ears. after beening diagnosed, we were given the bill. i produced Phoebes EH11 card. we was told this was no good and can only be used in the hospital. The doctors bill and medication came to 45 euros. can anyone please let us know of any good medical insurance companies they use for the family?
> 
> Many thanks
> Sue


Sue try interlife which is on the debenhams roundabout above pop life.
We found them to be much cheaper than others we tried and they give good cover including worldwide cover and the choice to go to many other countries for treatment.

regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> we had to take our little girl to the doctors this morning, as she was complaning of earache! We took her to a lovely local doctor in Peyia. She has an ear infection in both ears. after beening diagnosed, we were given the bill. i produced Phoebes EH11 card. we was told this was no good and can only be used in the hospital. The doctors bill and medication came to 45 euros. can anyone please let us know of any good medical insurance companies they use for the family?
> 
> Many thanks
> Sue


Sue you don't have to get medical insurance. If you are on holiday and here temporarily you can use the European Health Insurance card (EHIC). Go to the local hospital with the card and your passport and register with them Then you should be able to see a doctor for €2. It may cost more depending on your income.

If you are here permanently or are resident in Cyprus then the UK EHIC card is no longer valid. You should write to the Pensions Service in the UK and ask for either an E121, E123 or an E106 depending on your circumstances. The UK NHS will then pay for your treatment for up to 2 years after you moved if you are working, or forever if you are on a pension or UK State Benefits. If you look through the threads on the forum there is more information about this.

If you are registered with the Cyprus Health Service then you can also apply for an EHIC card for when you visit the UK.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> we had to take our little girl to the doctors this morning, as she was complaning of earache! We took her to a lovely local doctor in Peyia. She has an ear infection in both ears. after beening diagnosed, we were given the bill. i produced Phoebes EH11 card. we was told this was no good and can only be used in the hospital. The doctors bill and medication came to 45 euros. can anyone please let us know of any good medical insurance companies they use for the family?
> 
> Many thanks
> Sue


Sue you don't have to get medical insurance. If you are on holiday and here temporarily you can use the European Health Insurance card (EHIC). Go to the local hospital with the card and your passport and register with them Then you should be able to see a doctor for €2. It may cost more depending on your income.

If you are here permanently or are resident in Cyprus then the UK EHIC card is no longer valid. You should write to the Pensions Service in the UK and ask for either an E121, E123 or an E106 depending on your circumstances. The UK NHS will then pay for your treatment for up to 2 years after you moved if you are working, or forever if you are on a pension or UK State Benefits. If you look through the threads on the forum there is more information about this.

If you are registered with the Cyprus Health Service then you can also apply for an EHIC card for when you visit the UK.


----------



## surfuk (Feb 20, 2008)

I fully believe in taking out medical insurance here, purely for the peace of mind and the better standard of care from going private... i have a policy that costs me peanuts a month and am covered for for everything excluding my prescriptions, there was an option to include prescriptions and more, but i just wanted the peace of mind of knowing that if anything serious happened to me my family would not have to foot the bill for me. Most policies offer an excess, look at the excess and look at the prescription prices here, and use that to make your decision how much cover you need, obviously with children the needs are a little different, but i worked out that i would have to be sick once every 3 months and spend nearly 300 euros on prescriptions in a year to make the higher policy worth while..... as much of a killer as man flu can be, i dont think i have been sick that many times in my life, but i do now relax knowing that if the worst happens - car accident etc, then i am covered. There are alot of good policies available from the insurance companies but also worth checking out is that one or 2 of the bigger clinics offer their own policies too such as the Iasis on way to Debenhams/Super Home roundabout, something i am looking into now my renewal is due....cracking clinic by the way!!


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for your advice. we will definately look into the ones mentioned near Debenhams roundabout!

once again thanks
sue


----------

